# Finally, a saya!



## SpikeC (Nov 15, 2011)

After seeing a saya made with a pocket knife I was shamed into finally getting my butt in gear and make one.
I once had a redwood deck behind my house that caught fire. I salvaged some of the wood, and here is a piece of it:


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 15, 2011)

Cool, re-using old materials is something I have been trying to incorporate alot more these days. Looks good


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 15, 2011)

Spike, did you make the board in the background too?


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 15, 2011)

That is a wonderful Boardsmith board! I got tired of waiting for my tuit to get around, so I went with a Forum Vendor!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 15, 2011)

Cool. Nice looking saya btw.

M


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks!
I'll be making them for sale as soon as I burn down another deck!

:justkidding:


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 15, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Thanks!
> I'll be making them for sale as soon as I burn down another deck!
> 
> :justkidding:


 
Sounds like a BBQ pit is needed


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 15, 2011)

The BGE was responsible for the last fire!


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 15, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> The BGE was responsible for the last fire!


 
DOH!!


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 15, 2011)

Butt we saved the ribs!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 15, 2011)

Too cool, spike. I put scales on my first SAK with wood from the now broken rocking chair we rocked my firstborn in.

BTW, I spotted that for a Boardsmith right off--nobody else patterns the grain like that guy.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice character (the saya)


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks! It holds the blade with just the right amount of tension. I got lucky on the fit!


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks very pro, I love that is has a "story".


----------

